# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Striking out of aggression/defense/hunger? Something else?

## GpBp

Hello! So, as you may or may not know I have a baby crestie named Pocket. I don't talk about her much on this forum, though. I just thought I'd hear you guys opinion on this! We've been leaving sweet Pocket alone for a little over two months now (not handling or anything, only opening tub to mist/ change food). Here's some quick history on her (skip over this part for the question)-




We got her in the middle of January at a local reptile show (Repticon). She was just amazing! I had her in a small shoebox-ish tub. Until learning she should be in a taller tank. I went with a ZooMed Bugarium. She was in there for a while and did great! Until I kept getting an issue of mold, that is. I moved her to a plastic tub turned on its side a little while ago (month and a half ago). I followed the general rule and expected to wait a week before resuming handling to let her settle in. But she wasn't eating. So I ordered a new flavor (was eating banana apricot, now eating watermelon mango). She liked it! But then, she was used to toothpick-feeding. I just got her out of that though! (Keep in mind, I wasn't handling her this entire time). But now... there's a new problem...




So, Pocket now likes to strike at like everything. She'll strike when I'm near her tub, when I'm focusing on my other cresties tank (right beside her, they can't see each other though), she almost bit my finger when I went to grab her food dish last night! I'm wondering if she's hungry or scared? If she's mad and doesn't want to be disturbed? She always has Panga available and the last 2 weeks I offered her crickets and she ate her fill (6 first time and 7 next time)! I feel like I'm starving her, but I don't wanna overfeed her! I'm planning on breeding dubias very soon actually (hoping everything will be set-up at end of next week), so she'll be able to get more food and hopefully grow a bit faster (I've heard a lot of geckos get a big growth spurt when they start eating dubias) As of 4-22, she weighs 5g. She was 3g when we got her, so she's growing very slow. She's roughly 6mo. Thanks so much for any advice!

----------


## Bogertophis

I've kept other kinds of geckos but not cresties (so keep that in mind) but my guess is that she is mostly hungry, and as yet un-socialized.  To a hungry gecko that 
is never handled, everything looks like (possible) food, lol.

----------

_zina10_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

i've read that the whole "leaving them alone to acclimate" thing doesn't apply to these guys; it's best to regularly handle them so they get used to it.

i'm very, very new to cresties so keep that in mind. i would assume a gecko behaving that way is not aggressive, but hungry. as long as she keeps eating her CGD and gaining weight, i'd say regular handling will help snap her out of this behavior. idk how to gauge if you're over- or under-feeding her, so i'll leave that to someone with more experience.

----------

_zina10_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## GpBp

> I've kept other kinds of geckos but not cresties (so keep that in mind) but my guess is that she is mostly hungry, and as yet un-socialized.  To a hungry gecko that 
> is never handled, everything looks like (possible) food, lol.


Thank you! I was thinking something along those lines,  do you think its okay to start handling her now? Shes been settled in her tub for over a month with no disturbances, I think weighing her is the very most I've done. I kinda miss having her out! I could put a cloth over my hand to protect me from the blood thirsty beast (lol). You guys think she's ready? 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## GpBp

> i've read that the whole "leaving them alone to acclimate" thing doesn't apply to these guys; it's best to regularly handle them so they get used to it.
> 
> i'm very, very new to cresties so keep that in mind. i would assume a gecko behaving that way is not aggressive, but hungry. as long as she keeps eating her CGD and gaining weight, i'd say regular handling will help snap her out of this behavior. idk how to gauge if you're over- or under-feeding her, so i'll leave that to someone with more experience.


Thanks! And even when I very first got her I handled her often, to the point where she got used to my hand in the tank. I think I might try a breif session tonight and see how she reacts to that. If she seems fine with it we might slowly go back to regular handling! Thanks taylor 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Oh and I can feed her crickets Friday when my other crestie eats.

----------

_zina10_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Thank you! I was thinking something along those lines,  do you think its okay to start handling her now? Shes been settled in her tub for over a month with no disturbances, I think weighing her is the very most I've done. I kinda miss having her out! I could put a cloth over my hand to protect me from the blood thirsty beast (lol). You guys think she's ready? 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Yes, I think I would do some handling.  You might alert the Blood Bank though... :Very Happy:   I'm kidding!  While you might get a nip, I suspect she'll be disappointed 
that you don't taste better.  (And do try NOT to taste good.) And just like handling a nervous snake, don't wiggle your hands & fingers around, keep them 
UNDER her to avoid confusing her.  I think she'll catch on pretty fast that you are "the ground", not "take-out".  Let us know how it goes?

----------

_zina10_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Thanks for the tips! Ill be sure to update  :Smile:  until then, here's some pics:

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-09-2018),*Bogertophis* (05-09-2018),C.Marie (06-01-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

I'm also fairly new to Crested Geckos, just saying this upfront. 

All my advice is solely based on my own (rather short) experience and my (rather extensive) research.  

If you read information on Pages and Forums you often hear to completely leave them alone for a few weeks after every change like shipping, new home, etc. While there is the odd person that will say they handle extensively and right away. 

I'm in the camp of finding a happy medium. I feel that the Gecko should be subjected to whatever it will be around for the rest of its life. Meaning no coddling as in a super quiet room where they never hear or see anything. Of course any commotion will get them upset then. My Gecko is on my desk. I watch TV on my computer at times, or have music on. He sees me coming and going, dogs running around, etc. Of course I kept everything in check at first and I do turn the lights low in my room around 9 pm. 

Nothing fazes him now, not noise or people running around. 

But you shouldn't purposely stress them to much either of course. 

Handling..I would do like with a shy BP. Often, but not for long sessions. End on a good note. 

I think the recent aggression is the "bug crazy". Crickets move fast. Cresties are SO VERY MUCH tuned in to quick movements and lunge. Mine won't even react to the Dubias when they play dead or move slow. I have to make them run, LOL. Crickets are crazier. It could be that your little one was hungry and loves those bugs now. I think in the wild the young ones do eat more bugs then the adults. Perhaps she really got a taste for them and any movement sets off the "BUG!!!" reaction and she goes for it. 

When you do handle, completely ignore the lunging and open mouth or even grabbing. It can't possibly hurt. They would have to get you in a very tender spot (like in between fingers where the skin is thin) to even feel it. Do not jerk back or react in any way. Stay calm and deliberate. No jerky unsure movements. Handwalk for a minute or so, put her back. 

I would continue to feed bugs, but not exclusively. They can get quite addictive to them. But I feel they should have them. They don't NEED them when on CGD, but they love them and if the insects are properly fed (well fed with quality food and a variety thereof) and well gut loaded and dusted, they are a good addition to the diet and will put some weight on them. Since yours already eats CGD I would continue bugs as well. Perhaps try Dubias. The "hunting" reaction won't be so crazy, since Dubias can play dead and are slow once they are put in the bin with the Gecko. 

I think you have a hungry little one that got a taste for fast moving insects and is ready and loaded at any time. Of course at times they can get defensive, too, but gentle and deliberate handling that isn't overdone should help. 

That said, I do believe there are different personalities. Some are calmer then others and despite anything you do, some will always be calmer while others are spazzier. If regular handling only ends up in a more stressed gecko despite trying for a long time, it may just be that this particular animal is going to be more of a look but don't touch one. Even then, they need to learn that sometimes they will be handled (because sometimes you have to)

I've typed this out wile being in a rush, and english is my second language, so please excuse any spelling or grammar errors  :Wink: 

Good luck with your little one !! 

Btw. Deborah and Mleedee are incredibly knowledgeable when it comes to Cresties, so if you are ever worried and need quick and experienced advise, you can pm them. I've done it before and they've been very helpful!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-09-2018),C.Marie (06-01-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I think the recent aggression is the "bug crazy". Crickets move fast. Cresties are SO VERY MUCH tuned in to quick movements and lunge. Mine won't even react to the Dubias when they play dead or move slow. I have to make them run, LOL. Crickets are crazier. It could be that your little one was hungry and loves those bugs now. I think in the wild the young ones do eat more bugs then the adults. Perhaps she really got a taste for them and any movement sets off the "BUG!!!" reaction and she goes for it.


this is an excellent insight that i didn't even consider. since i haven't fed bugs yet i'm ignorant to their reactions around them.

great point, Z.

----------

_zina10_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## GpBp

> I'm also fairly new to Crested Geckos, just saying this upfront. 
> 
> All my advice is solely based on my own (rather short) experience and my (rather extensive) research.  
> 
> If you read information on Pages and Forums you often hear to completely leave them alone for a few weeks after every change like shipping, new home, etc. While there is the odd person that will say they handle extensively and right away. 
> 
> I'm in the camp of finding a happy medium. I feel that the Gecko should be subjected to whatever it will be around for the rest of its life. Meaning no coddling as in a super quiet room where they never hear or see anything. Of course any commotion will get them upset then. My Gecko is on my desk. I watch TV on my computer at times, or have music on. He sees me coming and going, dogs running around, etc. Of course I kept everything in check at first and I do turn the lights low in my room around 9 pm. 
> 
> Nothing fazes him now, not noise or people running around. 
> ...


Thank you so so much Zina!! I was thinking to keep handing very short, 5 min max.  :Smile:  That's a great point, with the crickets being fast and all! Do you think shed have a prob switching to dubias? (Like mice-->rats) or maybe I misunderstood that lol. And she's in my room where its where I plan for her to stay, so I think shell be used to the amount of noise. Also, this isnt too related, but when do you think I should switch her to her 18x18x24? I have it all cleaned out and everything, do you think I could switch her later this month or wait a couple years until she's bigger? Its a kinda close size to the tub shes in now, the tub is just a bit smaller. 

Thanks again Zina!!! Very very helpful!!! 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

> Thank you so so much Zina!! I was thinking to keep handing very short, 5 min max.  That's a great point, with the crickets being fast and all! Do you think shed have a prob switching to dubias? (Like mice-->rats) or maybe I misunderstood that lol. And she's in my room where its where I plan for her to stay, so I think shell be used to the amount of noise. Also, this isnt too related, but when do you think I should switch her to her 18x18x24? I have it all cleaned out and everything, do you think I could switch her later this month or wait a couple years until she's bigger? Its a kinda close size to the tub shes in now, the tub is just a bit smaller. 
> 
> Thanks again Zina!!! Very very helpful!!! 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


I think Dubias will be healthier in the long term. Esp. if you keep them for a few weeks at a time and are in charge of feeding the Dubias. They can easily be housed, fed well, gut loaded, etc. I also like that they don't stink like crickets, don't die as fast and don't chew on your animal. 

They move slower so perhaps it won't make your little one as nuts to every jump.and movement. On the other hand..they really tune in to quick movement. I don't think you should have to much issues switching. Just do it sooner then later before your little ones becomes to hooked on crickets. 

Many people feed crickets so it's not a bad thing. Just try to gut load them for a couple days before feeding and dust them well. Make sure you don't have loose ones in the enclosure that you will have to hunt and get out before they chew on Crestie. Keep having to dig around in the cage to the minimum. Like cleaning and getting Crestie for handling.

If the new cage is almost the same size anyway, you could go for it. That is really big though. When you set it up make sure you have it the way you like it so you don't make so many changes again. Put something familiar in there. Like a favorite plant or hiding spot. Make sure you can easily do maintenance. 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GpBp

> I think Dubias will be healthier in the long term. Esp. if you keep them for a few weeks at a time and are in charge of feeding the Dubias. They can easily be housed, fed well, gut loaded, etc. I also like that they don't stink like crickets, don't die as fast and don't chew on your animal. 
> 
> They move slower so perhaps it won't make your little one as nuts to every jump.and movement. On the other hand..they really tune in to quick movement. I don't think you should have to much issues switching. Just do it sooner then later before your little ones becomes to hooked on crickets. 
> 
> Many people feed crickets so it's not a bad thing. Just try to gut load them for a couple days before feeding and dust them well. Make sure you don't have loose ones in the enclosure that you will have to hunt and get out before they chew on Crestie. Keep having to dig around in the cage to the minimum. Like cleaning and getting Crestie for handling.
> 
> If the new cage is almost the same size anyway, you could go for it. That is really big though. When you set it up make sure you have it the way you like it so you don't make so many changes again. Put something familiar in there. Like a favorite plant or hiding spot. Make sure you can easily do maintenance. 
> 
> Good luck 
> ...


I'll be sure to move slower with her  :Smile:  I'm sorry, when do you think I can switch? Do you mean 'go for it' like this week? It's a pretty large tub lol, but she seems to find her way around. The 18x18x24 is what she'll be in the rest of her life so I personally think it might be better to switch sooner rather than later. I could try to set-up the tank just the same so she isn't too confused.  :Smile:  Thanks again!

P.S I'm reading the whole posts, thanks for the advice! I don't mean to ignore everything else you said, I just don't really know what to say back lol.

----------

_zina10_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## mlededee

I agree that she is probably just hungry. I think you could feed insects twice a week, with CGD available all other days. When she is bigger or fully grown you can back down to offering insects once per week and providing fresh CGD every few days. She is on the small side for her age, so you don't need to worry about turning her into an overweight beast just yet.

When you do feed insects, I would offer them in a bowl or introduce them into the enclosure in some other way than with your fingers (like on tongs or out of a dusting container or bag). I have had a few cresties that would shoot straight up out of their enclosures any time I opened it to try to get to my fingers, because my fingers were what delivered the insects when they were offered. You can offer the insects in other ways so that your fingers are not associated with food.

Sometimes, crested geckos are nippy out of aggressive or fear but I really don't find that to normally be the case. Even the most oddball crested I ever had would mostly gape at me and puff his body up, but not bite. Other New Caledonian geckos can be prone to cage aggression that includes biting but that is very rarely ever the case with cresties. 

And as far as handling goes, my general rule of thumb is to wait a week after being shipped or moved to a new enclosure just to give the gecko the time and space to settle in and feel comfortable in their new environment before being interacted with.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2018),_GpBp_ (05-09-2018),_zina10_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## zina10

> I'll be sure to move slower with her  I'm sorry, when do you think I can switch? Do you mean 'go for it' like this week? It's a pretty large tub lol, but she seems to find her way around. The 18x18x24 is what she'll be in the rest of her life so I personally think it might be better to switch sooner rather than later. I could try to set-up the tank just the same so she isn't too confused.  Thanks again!
> 
> P.S I'm reading the whole posts, thanks for the advice! I don't mean to ignore everything else you said, I just don't really know what to say back lol.


If you are ready to switch her and she is in an enclosure just as big right now, you could just go ahead and do it. How she does with it, no-one knows for sure. But I don't see how it would be worse then being in a large tub. 

Just be mindful of those doors on those cages. I've heard of geckos getting squshed in those door, not just in the middle, but on the sides where they swing inward. Always make sure the gecko is nowhere near the doors before opening or closing them. I agree, it would help to set it up similar to the tub, just so that it seems a bit familiar with some familiar deco. 

Like Mleedee said, leave her be for a week after the move , and then continue on with handling. 

That's what I would do, as well.

----------

_GpBp_ (05-09-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Thank you guys!!! I had her out for three mins last night, and it went great! She didnt try anything at all, even when I was getting her out of her tub  :Smile:  She was jumping around a bit, but I think that was just out of curiosity, not stress. I let her hop onto the scale to get a weight on her for this month. 5g! Overall I think it went well. At the end she jumped right into her tub and sat in her favorite spot (near the front in a pile of plastic leaves).

I was thinking to feed her tomorrow still? And then every week ill feed her Monday and Thursdays. I think ill stop handling in three weeks on a Monday, because I'm wanting to move her to her other tank that Wednesday. Then leave her alone for a week (still feeding). That sound ok? Sorry if its confusing! 

Oh and here is a size comparison between Bea's 18x18x24 and Pockets tub. And her tank will fit on the shelf beside Bea surprisingly! I've measured 2 or 6 times and tested it out and its tight but it works.  :Smile: (Sorry for the light, Bea has a bioactive)

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2018)

----------


## zina10

Looks good !! 

Good plan, too. Stay with your basic outline of what you have planned, but don't forget to relax and have fun  :Smile:  Your little one will be just fine, I believe they are a lot tougher then what we give them credit for. 

Now that she eats a few bugs per week, she will probably gain weight a bit quicker and better. Just remember to make the insects as healthy as you can. My bugger likes the Repashy calcium/D3, it smells good, too.

If you feed crickets, try to feed the crickets yourself for a couple of days before giving them to the animals. They don't get the most or best food in petstores before they sell them, and you want them to be plump and full of good food. If you try Dubias, same goes for them. 

I really think that it is due to the Dubias that Smeagol has gained weight nicely. He doesn't even eat that many of them. I feed the ones that are about the length of the distance between his eyes (eyeball included) and he will eat 3 or 4. Once and sometimes twice the week, depending on how much CGD he eats. If he starts ignoring the CGD I make him wait longer. If he eats CGD he gets Dubias twice the week. 

From all I've heard they stop being as interested in bugs as they get older. Which makes sense from what has been observed in the wild. I've seen some pretty fat Cresties that are on CGD only and some fat ones that get both bugs and CGD. So I guess once the weight goes up there it is time to watch the intake, no matter what is fed. 

I would like a good sized gecko, but not one of those super fat ones with skin rolls and fat little arms, LOL !! I just don't think that can possibly be healthy..

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2018),_GpBp_ (05-10-2018)

----------


## GpBp

> Looks good !! 
> 
> Good plan, too. Stay with your basic outline of what you have planned, but don't forget to relax and have fun  Your little one will be just fine, I believe they are a lot tougher then what we give them credit for. 
> 
> Now that she eats a few bugs per week, she will probably gain weight a bit quicker and better. Just remember to make the insects as healthy as you can. My bugger likes the Repashy calcium/D3, it smells good, too.
> 
> If you feed crickets, try to feed the crickets yourself for a couple of days before giving them to the animals. They don't get the most or best food in petstores before they sell them, and you want them to be plump and full of good food. If you try Dubias, same goes for them. 
> 
> I really think that it is due to the Dubias that Smeagol has gained weight nicely. He doesn't even eat that many of them. I feed the ones that are about the length of the distance between his eyes (eyeball included) and he will eat 3 or 4. Once and sometimes twice the week, depending on how much CGD he eats. If he starts ignoring the CGD I make him wait longer. If he eats CGD he gets Dubias twice the week. 
> ...


Thanks! I'll stick to that plan  :Smile:  I agree, I think they are a lot hardier than we think! Pocket actually escaped once (http://www.geckosunlimited.com/community/crested-geckos-correlophus-rhacodactylus-ciliatus/85163-miracle.html) and I thought for sure I'd lost her. But nope! She jumped out of a pair of shorts with that little crested gecko smile on her face like "I scared you, didn't I?". 

I try to gut-load the crickets at least a little bit before I feed. I get them at PetSmart and usually, I'll leave them with an apple or orange for a day or two before I feed. I'll be breeding the dubia roaches so they will always have fresh food available to them, and should be pretty healthy  :Smile:  

I've heard they stop eating them as often they get older, but I'm not sure that's the case with my 3 1/2 yr! He still jumps at those crickets and usually eats 8-9! That's the main reason I'm breeding dubias, so Bea can gain some weight and be happy with his amount. I do think Bea's unique with that though, as I've seen a lot of geckos grow out of their bug addiction :Razz: 

Both of the geckos have access to fresh CGD whenever they want is, is that right? That's what I've been doing. Also, how often do you change it? I mix up fresh Pangea every night/every other night, is that too often or not often enough?

Thanks again Zina, I'm sure Smeagol is pretty darn lucky to have someone as invested in his care as you!




Edit: I should mention the 8-9 crickets Bea eats are smalls. I don't think there's any way he could eat that many large ones!

----------


## zina10

If you don't mind feeding bugs and your adult still likes them, I find nothing wrong with that. As long as he still eats some CGD, you won't have anything to worry about. 

I think they can live on CGD alone, esp since there are some formulas with ground up bugs in them, but if you can provide fresh, live bugs, that can't be a bad thing either. If they are part of a well rounded diet. 

Honestly, I chose getting a Crestie in part because I've heard they can live forever on those CGD smoothies and no bugs needed. I don't like bugs. I HATE crickets and the thought of roaches didn't make me feel all happy either, LOL. 

But once I had Smeagol and saw much he loves bugs, I started looking into it more. I did some research, and those Dubias really aren't that bad. I sort of like feeding them well, they are so easy to take care of, and not messy at all, nor do they stink. Maybe if someone has a ton of them and there are dead ones in there, or spoiled food, but so far there is nothing to clean in my bin. I think I ever even found ONE SINGLE dead one. It looked as if it got stuck halfway when molting and died. 

The only thing is, when they are in the feeding bin, they don't often move super fast and Smeagol likes his bugs fast and furious, LMAO. But in a way this isn't a bad thing. I know he won't overeat simply by grabbing everything that moves fast. He is quite deliberate and thoughtful about it, LOL. 

My mom is coming to visit soon, I wonder what she will think of her daughter caring for a bunch of roaches, making sure they eat well  :Very Happy: 

You are doing great with your Cresties, and your little whipper-snapper will gain a bit of weight and confidence, you'll see.  :Smile:

----------


## GpBp

Sorry for not updating! Pocket ate... wait for it... NINE crickets last night! Wow, hungry gal. I fed her when I got home at 4:00 pm, and waited until 8:45 pm to handle her. She did great! I have one question though-
She's pretty jumpy. Not like crazy, I don't have to worry about going from tank-bed, I'll just cover her with my hand. But she does jump quite a bit. I think it's just out of curiosity, which is good! I just worry about her jumping away or taking a leap of faith! Any advice? Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## zina10

> Sorry for not updating! Pocket ate... wait for it... NINE crickets last night! Wow, hungry gal. I fed her when I got home at 4:00 pm, and waited until 8:45 pm to handle her. She did great! I have one question though-
> She's pretty jumpy. Not like crazy, I don't have to worry about going from tank-bed, I'll just cover her with my hand. But she does jump quite a bit. I think it's just out of curiosity, which is good! I just worry about her jumping away or taking a leap of faith! Any advice? Thank you


Wohoo, what a hungry girl !

From what I've heard they are jumpier while they are so small and usually calm a bit once older. Just keep the handling sessions short and often. Let her jump from hand to hand. Either be above a bed or closer to the ground. 

Smeagol doesn't really hold still very long either. Not like a Bearded Dragon or anything. 


If she isn't the "spazzy" kind that just flies off your hand and runs for her life every time, you're doing good. Just keep the gentle handling up, short sessions, end on a good note. She will calm down and take the time to look around  :Smile:

----------


## Bogertophis

Maybe you need a large trampoline...?   :Bounce:

----------


## GpBp

> Wohoo, what a hungry girl !
> 
> From what I've heard they are jumpier while they are so small and usually calm a bit once older. Just keep the handling sessions short and often. Let her jump from hand to hand. Either be above a bed or closer to the ground. 
> 
> Smeagol doesn't really hold still very long either. Not like a Bearded Dragon or anything. 
> 
> 
> If she isn't the "spazzy" kind that just flies off your hand and runs for her life every time, you're doing good. Just keep the gentle handling up, short sessions, end on a good note. She will calm down and take the time to look around


Thanks Zina! I've noticed she'd calmed down a bit already  :Smile:  Bea is very calm when out, so I'm thinking Pocket will calm more as she grows. She had 8 crickets yesterday, Wow!

Thanks again  :Smile:

----------

_zina10_ (05-22-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Pocket had 8 last Thursday and 7 Today  :Smile:  heres some pictures of her out tonight (before she pooped on me that is ) Shes doing great!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (05-22-2018)

----------


## GpBp

https://www.instagram.com/p/BjEB-f4guq3/

Hope that link works  :Smile:  Very short video of her jumping into her tub

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

Aw...how did I miss this update ?? 

She is SO CUTE !!! Such  a pretty one, too, and look at that round belly !!! 

You are doing great with her  :Smile:

----------

_GpBp_ (05-22-2018)

----------


## GpBp

> Aw...how did I miss this update ?? 
> 
> She is SO CUTE !!! Such a pretty one, too, and look at that round belly !!! 
> 
> You are doing great with her


Thanks!! 
She does actually seem a little bigger, I haven't weighed her but I know she's shed  :Smile:  I'm changing her next Saturday (to her new tank). Dubias ordered! They should be here by this weekend  :Very Happy:

----------

_zina10_ (05-22-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Guess who ate SIX dubia roaches??! POCKET! Yay! She didn't hesitate at all  :Smile:  They were very small ones lol, same size or smaller than the crickets she ate. I'm so happy! I think she wouldve eaten more, but I cut her off at six lol. I need to get that on video next time, she showed no mercy  Yay Pocket! 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

> Guess who ate SIX dubia roaches??! POCKET! Yay! She didn't hesitate at all  They were very small ones lol, same size or smaller than the crickets she ate. I'm so happy! I think she wouldve eaten more, but I cut her off at six lol. I need to get that on video next time, she showed no mercy  Yay Pocket! 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


Daaaaaang, LOL!!!

She's a hungry girl. Her growth will really pick up now, just make sure she will still eat her complete diet, too. And that the insects are always well fed, gut loaded and dusted. 

So glad she is doing so well for you, bet she will also relax with handling the older (and bigger) she gets. I don't think many end up as chill as a Bearded Dragon, but they can be quite handle-able. 

Smeagol is a weirdo. He is always ready to come out, demands it. At first it was all about the food, I thought. But now, even when he is full, he will watch me. If I turn my head to the cage and call his name and talk to him, his head zooms in on me and he gets as close to the door as he can, clearly wanting out. If I open the door, he comes straight onto the hand. 
At first I thought he just wanted more food, but nope, he just wants to goof around. All he will do is walk on my hands and arms, jumping back into the cage, and coming back out. 
I never walk away much from the cage, because there are only low lights on and he is a lot livelier at night, so we "play" in front of his cage.  :Smile: 

Share pictures of the fierce little huntress, I bet she is a happy and full girl now  :Smile:

----------

_GpBp_ (05-28-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Here's a better picture of her tub  :Smile:  Watch for a feeding video tomorrow!! Saturday's her tank upgrade 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (05-30-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Here's some pics of the dubia roaches palace  :Wink:  And heres the link to the video! She only ate three this time!
https://youtu.be/74wmZ3NOLTo

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Ok soo...
I don't think I'll be able to move Pocket over tomorrow because I'm going to my cousin's first thing in the morning and won't be back until Monday, and then Monday I have to get X-Rays on my back 
So I think Tuesday-Wednesday will be the move day  :Smile: 
Just keeping ya in the loop! She's still great  :Very Happy:  I have a question though,
I had her out today to show family (we were all gentle and quiet, she was literally only out for 30secs), so I'm wondering if it's still ok to hold her tonight? Just don't want her to be too stressed. Also, since she only ate three last Thursday, should I go back to only feeding once a week?

Thanks!!

----------


## zina10

> Ok soo...
> I don't think I'll be able to move Pocket over tomorrow because I'm going to my cousin's first thing in the morning and won't be back until Monday, and then Monday I have to get X-Rays on my back 
> So I think Tuesday-Wednesday will be the move day 
> Just keeping ya in the loop! She's still great  I have a question though,
> I had her out today to show family (we were all gentle and quiet, she was literally only out for 30secs), so I'm wondering if it's still ok to hold her tonight? Just don't want her to be too stressed. Also, since she only ate three last Thursday, should I go back to only feeding once a week?
> 
> Thanks!!


I think you can still hold her. Kind of judge it by her behavior once out. Always end on a good note, if you can tell she is more fidgety, put her up while you are all still good  :Wink: 

About feeding, I'm not one that holds to a strict routine. Just try once or twice the week. Smeagol never eats very many , but he would love them every day ! LOL. He still isn't the greatest hunter, either..haha. 

Just try different routines and stick with the one that works for you and little Pocket. You will be able to tell by her, what works best ! 

Can't wait to see pictures after the great move  :Smile:

----------


## GpBp

> I think you can still hold her. Kind of judge it by her behavior once out. Always end on a good note, if you can tell she is more fidgety, put her up while you are all still good 
> 
> About feeding, I'm not one that holds to a strict routine. Just try once or twice the week. Smeagol never eats very many , but he would love them every day ! LOL. He still isn't the greatest hunter, either..haha. 
> 
> Just try different routines and stick with the one that works for you and little Pocket. You will be able to tell by her, what works best ! 
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures after the great move


Thanks Zina! I ended up not holding her and just putting her to bed last night (that was before I saw your reply lol).
I'll try switching to once a week! Unless she seems hungry, then I might give in and give her a treat  :Wink: 
When changing her Pangea this morning, I decided to take her out to watch me! I let her sit on a plant right in front of me while I made up her Pangea, then I let her lick the mixing stick. It was so cute!! If only my phone wasn't dead  :Sigh2: 
I'll still have her out for a short time tonight, I need my Pocket fix before I leave in the morning lol! I'll make sure we end on a good note  :Very Happy: 
Also, what do you think of me getting this for her big tank https://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/swe...th-pump-slate/
(small size)? I'd fill the bottom with small pebbles so it's shallow, but do you think it'd still be unsafe? Idk if she could get stuck in the top part? It's hard to tell the actual size. I think I'm getting the med one for my older cresties tank though, Bea is so big I doubt he could fit his toe through there (kidding, I'd modify that too)!

----------


## GpBp

she's about to shed! AND! she's NINE GRAMS now!!! 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (06-07-2018),_zina10_ (06-07-2018)

----------


## GpBp

She is getting so BIG! I weighed her last night and she is 11 grams!! :00
I'm working on her tank! I want it to be a surprise, but I have two words as a hint for you: DIY, flowers  :Shh:  :Very Happy: 

Sorry for not updating sooner! And, should I keep this as her progression thread (that's kinda what it's turned into) or make an official prog thread? Thanks  :Smile:

----------

_zina10_ (07-01-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Tadaaaa!  Took a lot longer than I thought because the background d I took forever on ended up not working,  so I just got this one :Smile:  sorry the pic is horrible lol.  I have a coconut hide I'll be putting in there soon too. I don't know if ill ever see her again lol!  She's so tinnnyyy. I think she'll like it though :Smile:  


(The package that came today with the background,  was supposed to have her watermelon mango Pangea since I was all out.  But the sent me the wrong kind!  They sent me apricot! So I mixed apricot and banana papaya together and she kinda liked that,  so well see lol) 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## GpBp

I just walked into my room to grab something rq (1:46am) with my phone flashlight on and I saw her up on her food ledge!  :Very Happy:  I was worried that she wouldn't find her food but nope  :Smile:  Now I just hope she'll eat her apricot and banana food  :Razz:

----------

_Sunnieskys_ (07-12-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Baby Pocket is doing great in her new tank! I think she's finding her way around, she seems to have a favorite spot on the side of the glass she always goes to. THANKFULLY we're getting her food tomorrow from Pangea. She's been eating some apricot food and filled up on dubias, so I'm not too worried. I am glad her watermelon's coming through :Smile:

----------


## GpBp

Haven't updated in a lil bit, but she's still doing great! Still get handled every light. and she's eating like a beast! I put in her little diy bridge I made, and she LOVES it! She always sleeps under the flowers on the bridge

----------

_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018)

----------

